# Most evil character in kid's TV shows



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2014)

The question of this thread is "Who do you think is the most evil character in TV shows targeted to kids?"

After reading about Mr. Krabs and how bad he has became over time, I thought about creating this thread to hear from you about which TV show villain is the most evil of them all. Just looking at Mr. Krabs made me think that he has become a horrible, horrible character to imagine (One Coarse Meal sounds atrocious). But to his defense, I don't think Mr. Krabs alone is so cruel. I think it was actually the writers' fault. Ever since Stephen Hillenburg and the old writers left the show, new writers have taken over. However, Mr. Krabs has proven to get worse over time. In fact, he's worse than Plankton now. So that's why I started this thread. Although, I don't think Mr. Krabs is the worst TV show villain in kids' media (and yes, he is a villain. Go figure). There's only one villain in childrens' TV shows I can think of is worse than Mr. Krabs. I'll voice my opinion as more opinions roll by.

Please keep in mind that this thread isn't about villains in TV shows not intended for a young audience. It's also not about villains in video games or movies. If you want to talk about them, you can start a thread about it. This is just for the TV villains in kids shows.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 12, 2014)

Wait, you mean badly written or evil?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2014)

Norski said:


> Wait, you mean badly written or evil?



I mean evil. I don't care how bad the writers were, I mean evil. You can even say Mr. Krabs or someone like that.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 12, 2014)

Mojojojo from power puff girls.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 12, 2014)

Mr.  Krabs isn't evil.  He just has some personality issues.  xD


----------



## Radda (Dec 12, 2014)

DarkOnyx said:


> Mr.  Krabs isn't evil.  He just has some personality issues.  xD



Mr Krabs is baby







Also I count JoJo as a kid's Tv show so Diobrando


----------



## tobi! (Dec 12, 2014)

He's misunderstood.






Same with Sportacus


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2014)

DarkOnyx said:


> Mr.  Krabs isn't evil.  He just has some personality issues.  xD



After reading about him on the villains wiki, I can safely say he's now worse than Plankton. Or is it the writers' fault for ruining the show to this point?

Anyway, here's my opinion on who's the most evil. Not many of you may heard of the Total Drama Series, but the one character I think is more evil than any other character in children's TV shows is Chris MacLean. If you see more of the show, you can see how bad he is. All he loves to see is drama. Every season, he tortures the contestants by making them live in uncomfortable conditions, eating gross foods (although this is more Chef's fault), and allows the other competitors to be mean to each other at any time. He also makes testing his challenges very unsafe for interns. None of the interns survive when they try to test the challenges he set up. And he only cares about making money by causing drama as this is what he loves more.

Throughout the show, you could see more villainous acts or acts of injustice coming from him. He has a few rules set up, but he sometimes allows others to break the rules. In addition, he gets worse over time. Seasons One and Two show that he's more caring when challenges get really dangerous, but as the show progresses further, he gets crueler and less caring for the contestants. For example, starting with season 3, eliminations became more and more unsafe for the contestants. First, he makes them walk to some vehicle. But in TDWT and beyond, he makes them enter a very dangerous trap as the way to eliminate. Another good example to prove how villainous he was is what he did in TDRotI. He made 13 teenagers live on a radioactive island for some extremely dangerous contests, and was obsessed with explosives. I think that was one of the cruelest things he has done. There's more that he has done, but I can't even believe this guy anymore. He's worse than what the contestants are.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 12, 2014)

I liked TDI and TDWT but only those two.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 13, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> After reading about him on the villains wiki, I can safely say he's now worse than Plankton. Or is it the writers' fault for ruining the show to this point?
> 
> Anyway, here's my opinion on who's the most evil. Not many of you may heard of the Total Drama Series, but the one character I think is more evil than any other character in children's TV shows is Chris MacLean. If you see more of the show, you can see how bad he is. All he loves to see is drama. Every season, he tortures the contestants by making them live in uncomfortable conditions, eating gross foods (although this is more Chef's fault), and allows the other competitors to be mean to each other at any time. He also makes testing his challenges very unsafe for interns. None of the interns survive when they try to test the challenges he set up. And he only cares about making money by causing drama as this is what he loves more.
> 
> Throughout the show, you could see more villainous acts or acts of injustice coming from him. He has a few rules set up, but he sometimes allows others to break the rules. In addition, he gets worse over time. Seasons One and Two show that he's more caring when challenges get really dangerous, but as the show progresses further, he gets crueler and less caring for the contestants. For example, starting with season 3, eliminations became more and more unsafe for the contestants. First, he makes them walk to some vehicle. But in TDWT and beyond, he makes them enter a very dangerous trap as the way to eliminate. Another good example to prove how villainous he was is what he did in TDRotI. He made 13 teenagers live on a radioactive island for some extremely dangerous contests, and was obsessed with explosives. I think that was one of the cruelest things he has done. There's more that he has done, but I can't even believe this guy anymore. He's worse than what the contestants are.



I'm sure plenty of people have heard about it. And yeah, I saw a recent episode of TDAS (All Stars, I think?) and Chris has been more cruel than before.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 13, 2014)

Norski said:


> Same with Sportacus



I always thought of that guy as Nickelodeon's version of Waluigi


----------



## Aradai (Dec 13, 2014)

Him from Powerpuff Girls. I hated them so much when I was younger and I don't know why.


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 13, 2014)

RETURN THE SLABBBBBBB, RETURNNNNN THE 
SLABBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB 
Most of Courage the cowardly dog character like holyshet that stuff was scary
Mr cat, Trying to feed Muriel and Eustace to his spiders o_o
Return the slab guy wasnt really evil but just plain creepy
That crazy effing blonde dude with the smile who wanted to cut hair O______o
Crazy Siren girl from a puddle
the 2 headed old sisters from the fabric store
Evil french duck, The crazy hamster, The alien ducks ohgod the list just keeps going on 




I always thought Chris from TDI was awesomelol I guess I just have a dark sense of humor.


----------



## mdchan (Dec 13, 2014)

I've gotta say off the top of my head would be:  Vlad Masters (Plasmius) from Danny Phantom.
I mean, come on...he's always trying to kill Danny's dad, get Danny's mom (in more ways than one)...and bounces between trying to kill Danny to trying to make him his successor.  Oh, yea, and he's devious, underhanded, willing to kill (and risk innocent lives) to get what he wants, and even supplied Valerie with ghost hunting equipment just to cause trouble for Danny.

I also want to list Pete (Goof Troop).  He's an overall jerk, cheats and lies to his customers on a daily basis, always manipulates Goofy into his schemes, and has P.J working to an extent where child services would have been called in if it wasn't a cartoon for kids.


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 13, 2014)

Giovanni pls


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> I'm sure plenty of people have heard about it. And yeah, I saw a recent episode of TDAS (All Stars, I think?) and Chris has been more cruel than before.



I agree with that. Although I haven't seen the show since TDA's finale, I read the Villains Wiki on Wikia. It listed almost every crime Chris has committed. In fact, he was like this in season one too. For example, four contestants were wrongfully eliminated (even though two of them deserved them for all the actions they did in TDI). He allowed Harold's rigging of the ballot box to count, declared Lindsay to be the loser since two of the racers lost their bikes, let every use of the word "Leshawna" count as a vote against her in Haute Campture, and declared Heather the loser for not showing satisfaction towards the dare when the rules say that they're only eliminated if they don't do the dare without using a freebie. Yeah, two of the girls deserved to be voted off in this manner, but if you're going to run a contest, you cannot elimimate contestants like that.

His unfair eliminations of contestants continued on in TDA and TDWT. And worse yet, he goes unpunished for the first three seasons. Fortunately, karma if finally catching him in Season 4, when he started to get more inhumane towards the competitors with no empathy or sympathy.



Spoiler: Another reason why I think Chris is the worst



Taking over the world or one place and enslaving everyone who lives in the world sounds bad, but it depends on the themes used. In my opinion, the higher the rating is (TV Parental Guidelines, MPAA, ESRB etc), the crueler the villains are. Why is that? It's because they're more open to using disturbing themes. Since Total Drama had more mature themes in comparison to most of CN's TV shows, I've been thinking that Chris is worse than the ones who wanted to take over the world. Forcing people to face near-death experiences is way worse than what most villains in kids' TV shows do.


----------



## Slayer_Buffy (Dec 13, 2014)

Pikachu, he tortures Team Rocket in every episode


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

Teletubbies. srsly the hell.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 13, 2014)

Dib from Invader Zim. Or at least I see him as a villain, since we all secretly wanted Zim to win and invade Earth..


----------



## Joy (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## spCrossing (Dec 13, 2014)

Joy said:


>



Yeah. pretty much.

She's really diabolical, especially at the middle/end of Book 3.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Tao (Dec 13, 2014)

'The Evil Queen Pulsating, Bloated, Festering, Sweaty, Pus-filled, Malformed Slug-for-a-Butt' was pretty evil. 


Mojo Jojo was evil but he was also useless...HIM was far more unsettling. 



Lil' Gideon from Gravity Falls never fails to p*** me off...Though I'm not sure whether it's because he's evil, or I just don't like him.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Dec 14, 2014)

Tao said:


> 'The Evil Queen Pulsating, Bloated, Festering, Sweaty, Pus-filled, Malformed Slug-for-a-Butt' was pretty evil.
> 
> 
> Mojo Jojo was evil but he was also useless...HIM was far more unsettling.
> ...



Yes!  Lil' Gideon...ugh.  I remember being so mad (I think it was the Season 1 finale?) when he destroyed the Mystery Shack...

And that "Him" character is so creepy.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Derpykat (Dec 14, 2014)

GIFSoup
Pinkamena.
No exceptions.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 14, 2014)

Patrick Star. Why? Watch "The Card".

- - - Post Merge - - -

And this:


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 14, 2014)

Plankton from Spongebob


----------



## Tao (Dec 14, 2014)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Yes!  Lil' Gideon...ugh.  I remember being so mad (I think it was the Season 1 finale?) when he destroyed the Mystery Shack...
> 
> And that "Him" character is so creepy.





Yea, it was the last two episodes of season 1. It got really quite depressing in those two episodes...The little b******.


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Anyway, here's my opinion on who's the most evil. Not many of you may heard of the Total Drama Series, but the one character I think is more evil than any other character in children's TV shows is Chris MacLean. If you see more of the show, you can see how bad he is. All he loves to see is drama. Every season, he tortures the contestants by making them live in uncomfortable conditions, eating gross foods (although this is more Chef's fault), and allows the other competitors to be mean to each other at any time. He also makes testing his challenges very unsafe for interns. None of the interns survive when they try to test the challenges he set up. And he only cares about making money by causing drama as this is what he loves more.
> 
> Throughout the show, you could see more villainous acts or acts of injustice coming from him. He has a few rules set up, but he sometimes allows others to break the rules. In addition, he gets worse over time. Seasons One and Two show that he's more caring when challenges get really dangerous, but as the show progresses further, he gets crueler and less caring for the contestants. For example, starting with season 3, eliminations became more and more unsafe for the contestants. First, he makes them walk to some vehicle. But in TDWT and beyond, he makes them enter a very dangerous trap as the way to eliminate. Another good example to prove how villainous he was is what he did in TDRotI. He made 13 teenagers live on a radioactive island for some extremely dangerous contests, and was obsessed with explosives. I think that was one of the cruelest things he has done. There's more that he has done, but I can't even believe this guy anymore. He's worse than what the contestants are.


I liked the first one. To me Chris seemed mildly sadistic in it which was unsettling but I agree as time moved on he got worse and worse. I'm convinced that the contestants are immortal though, they should have died a lot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Joy said:


>



Yes her! She is horrible!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> Mojo Jojo was evil but he was also useless...HIM was far more unsettling.



I completely agree with this. I hated HIM. HIM always felt like he was their most feared enemy too.


----------



## Adventure9 (Dec 14, 2014)

Kuvira from Legend of Korra.


----------



## Joy (Dec 14, 2014)

Glad to see people agreeing with me about Azula 



Tao said:


> 'The Evil Queen Pulsating, Bloated, Festering, Sweaty, Pus-filled, Malformed Slug-for-a-Butt' was pretty evil.
> 
> 
> *Mojo Jojo was evil but he was also useless...HIM was far more unsettling.*
> ...



Agreed!!!



Adventure9 said:


> Kuvira from Legend of Korra.



Ugh her.... She's horrible

Here's another... If you know where  this is from then you're freakin' awesome


----------



## Dim (Dec 14, 2014)

I agree,  all the characters of spongebob changed since the new writers took over. Especially Spongebob and Sandy. Spongebob was more intelligent in the old episodes but know he is more childish and girly. Sandy was this kick ass squirrel, but now she is just some obsessed scientist. :/

Anyways, I think Jack from the billy and mandy jacked up halloween special is the most evil character. In the past, he was innocent and goofy, he just didn't know he was being bad. Now, after having his head cut off, being a "pumpkin headed freak", and being stuck in a house for so long, he became very bitter and hateful, and even took his revenge on endsville by destroying it with his minions. The way he walks and acts has also changed over time due to his change in personality.


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 14, 2014)

Joy said:


> Glad to see people agreeing with me about Azula
> 
> Here's another... If you know where  this is from then you're freakin' awesome



X.A.N.A ?


----------



## Tessie (Dec 14, 2014)

Plankton


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2014)

Nox said:


> I agree,  all the characters of spongebob changed since the new writers took over. Especially Spongebob and Sandy. Spongebob was more intelligent in the old episodes but know he is more childish and girly. Sandy was this kick ass squirrel, but now she is just some obsessed scientist. :/



But I think Mr. Krabs is a prime example of what Spongebob has become (you should watch One Coarse Meal and see the damage the new writers have done). Before the movie, there were only five episodes he has gone too far. After the movie, he's been crossing the line multiple times. And after all the character deterioration in Spongebob, Squidward is the only innocent one. He's been getting grumpier over time, but for a good reason.

Oh, and did you know that before the movie, we see Plankton try to steal the recipe 13 times. So what are the other 12 plans?


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> And after all the character deterioration in Spongebob, Squidward is the only innocent one. He's been getting grumpier over time, but for a good reason.


Actually, no. Watch "Little Yellow Book" to see why.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Dec 14, 2014)

Diamond Tiara. *shivers*


----------



## Joy (Dec 14, 2014)

alwatkins said:


> X.A.N.A ?


~le gasps~

You deserve all the wins... all of them!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> Actually, no. Watch "Little Yellow Book" to see why.



I don't get what's going on in this show now. They need to pull it off the network. How could they turn a good show to something intolerable?


----------



## Aradai (Dec 15, 2014)

I forgot Tarrlok from The Legend of Korra.


----------



## oranje (Dec 15, 2014)

I think all the villains from Avatar/Legend of Korra take the cake (especially the face-stealer guy. Talk about nightmare fuel). I'd also count the Captain Planet villains too since all they wanted was  to cause pollution and harm people. I was pretty scared of HIM from Powerpuff girls and I really hated Lex Luthor from the Justice League cartoon. Even he treated the other villains badly. :/


----------



## Songbird (Dec 15, 2014)

This is a one-episode villain, but Tirek from MLP. He didn't show any non-selfish motivations. He was really just evil. And he just really looked and acted scary to kids.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 15, 2014)

Angelica from Rugrats so savage


----------



## mdchan (Dec 15, 2014)

Joy said:


> Here's another... If you know where  this is from then you're freakin' awesome



I considered listing XANA...


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 15, 2014)

mdchan said:


> I considered listing XANA...



I think that AI like X.A.N.A. should easily take the cake here, especially with a kids' show, lol.

'Cause it's not even just 'ruthless' evil -- there's no remorse or concern from a computer. It just does what it thinks it needs to do, and you can't tell it it's morally or ethically wrong. The same would go for people that act similarly, but at least they have a *chance* at being compassionate to some extent. They're still human.

It's institutionalized evil and methodical (lawful) evil that are the worst. Always. :v


----------



## Aradai (Dec 15, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Angelica from Rugrats so savage


angelica was a total ***** I hated her so much tbh


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 15, 2014)

I would say that it's Gargamel.He wanted to eat those little Smurfs.That's pretty frickin' evil.


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 15, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> After reading about him on the villains wiki, I can safely say he's now worse than Plankton. Or is it the writers' fault for ruining the show to this point?
> 
> Anyway, here's my opinion on who's the most evil. Not many of you may heard of the Total Drama Series, but the one character I think is more evil than any other character in children's TV shows is Chris MacLean. If you see more of the show, you can see how bad he is. All he loves to see is drama. Every season, he tortures the contestants by making them live in uncomfortable conditions, eating gross foods (although this is more Chef's fault), and allows the other competitors to be mean to each other at any time. He also makes testing his challenges very unsafe for interns. None of the interns survive when they try to test the challenges he set up. And he only cares about making money by causing drama as this is what he loves more.
> 
> Throughout the show, you could see more villainous acts or acts of injustice coming from him. He has a few rules set up, but he sometimes allows others to break the rules. In addition, he gets worse over time. Seasons One and Two show that he's more caring when challenges get really dangerous, but as the show progresses further, he gets crueler and less caring for the contestants. For example, starting with season 3, eliminations became more and more unsafe for the contestants. First, he makes them walk to some vehicle. But in TDWT and beyond, he makes them enter a very dangerous trap as the way to eliminate. Another good example to prove how villainous he was is what he did in TDRotI. He made 13 teenagers live on a radioactive island for some extremely dangerous contests, and was obsessed with explosives. I think that was one of the cruelest things he has done. There's more that he has done, but I can't even believe this guy anymore. He's worse than what the contestants are.



Haha no Mal is so much more evil then Chris but he is pretty evil


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 15, 2014)

Hated her with a passion


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 15, 2014)

probably not the most evil character ever but Negaduck from the Disney series Darkwing duck deserves at least a spot on the list IMO 






_"Negaduck is Evil Personified. Unspeakably ruthless, Horrifically sadistic and completely devoid of compassion and remorse. He finds insidious joy in the misery of even the smallest innocent creature. He hates flowers but loves Skulls. Given a chance he will heartlessly shoot an innocent fuzzy wuzzy bunny."_~http://disney.wikia.com/wiki/Negaduck

http://villains.wikia.com/wiki/NegaDuck​


----------



## Grawr (Dec 15, 2014)

The Beast from Over The Garden Wall is the first one that comes to mind. When you reaaaally think about what he stands for, and what he's done, I think you'd have a hard time disagreeing.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 15, 2014)

Grawr said:


> The Beast from Over The Garden Wall is the first one that comes to mind. When you reaaaally think about what he stands for, and what he's done, I think you'd have a hard time disagreeing.



I was thinking of him too, however, I thought of it more as he wants to preserve his own life rather than being completely evil.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh man yes. That guy was pretty evil.
So many evil villains have been mentioned already I wish I had more to add.
I can only agree on others that have been mentioned such as XANA from Code Lyoko, the various villains from Avatar/Legend of Korra, Him from The Powerpuff Girls, and the Lich from Adventure Time. Seriously those were some major baddies.


----------



## kaylekayle (Dec 16, 2014)

Literally anyone from Courage the Cowardly Dog. O.O


----------



## datsuryouku (Dec 16, 2014)

*LORD OZAI.* 

"There is no right or wrong apart from what you decide. Who you choose to defend deserves to be defended simply because you chose them. You are the Fire Lord. What you choose, by definition, is right."​

...that's pretty darn deceptive and evil.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 16, 2014)

the hood, that guy was a real a-hole


----------



## Joy (Dec 16, 2014)

datsuryouku said:


> *LORD OZAI.*
> 
> "There is no right or wrong apart from what you decide. Who you choose to defend deserves to be defended simply because you chose them. You are the Fire Lord. What you choose, by definition, is right."​
> 
> ...that's pretty darn deceptive and evil.



Ah yes.. who can forget the Fire Lord


----------

